# Lesser known composers/works you'd like to see recorded



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

We probably all have something we'd like to hear commercially recorded. For me it's mainly baroque and renaissance works,example John Stanley's organ voluntaries are quite well known, his concerti for organ and harpsichord Opus 2 and opus 10, 6 works in each, have had only 4 recordings, one of which was a string arrangement, one is available on the Baroque Music Library as a free download. I've never heard any on the radio.

His sonatas I've only found 2 works on a CD along with Handel and Sabbatini works, opus 1 has 8 sonatas,opus 4 has a further 6 one or two of which appear on Youtube in various arrangements, some flute and harpsichord as written, 2 with flute and theorbo, one flute and organ and some organ only, there may be others that I have not yet found.

His cantatas and other choral/vocal works I've yet to hear, I did see in a post on another forum a few years ago that an amateur choir was going to perform one.

There are many other composers of the Renaissance and Baroque who have few if any of their work recorded, admittedly in some cases scores may not be readily available but many are available on IMSLP.

One thought is that if more amateur or semi pro recordings appear on Youtube then the works would have some exposure and subsequently, hopefully, get noticed and produced commercially.

Yeah - I know pigs might sprout wings, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- Sorabji, orchestral works/concertos. Including early, apparently impressionistic symphonic poem.
- Paul von Klenau, a better representation on disc. 
- Felix Glonti, a Naxos series.
- Mikhail Nosyrev, a Naxos series.
- Sergei Slonimsky, his 37-or-so symphonies. A Naxos series.
- Henry Cowell. Orchestral works, symphonies, concertos. A Naxos series.
- Yuri Levitin. Complete string Quartets.

All of these would include many world premieres.

- Holmboe: String Quartets, by another ensemble than the Kontra4.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

More Radulescu PLEASE! I am *begging.*


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

First, let's be grateful for the bounty of recordings we have. Who ever would have thought we'd have so many choices of the symphonies of Raff, Schmidt, Stanford? We can hear all the symphonies of Miaskovsky, Rubinstein and Parry. All of the operas from Korngold. The complete works of Arnold Bax. What a blessing! But there are still some holes that will probably never get filled. Here's my wishlist:

1) Any of the operas of Joachim Raff.
2) George Chadwick's First Symphony
3) Goldmark's opera The Cricket on the Hearth
4) All of the unrecorded instrumental music of Jules Massenet (a lot of incidental music, a couple of overtures...)
5) Heart Attack: A Symphonic Poem by Herbert Stothart (wrote score for Wizard of Oz)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The symphonies by Adolfs Skulte, the opera(s) by Eduard Tubin, the other symphonies other than the No. 1 by Kaljo Raid, a complete cycle of Janis Ivanovs's symphonies, some tone poems by Granville Bantock, the two symphonies and the string quartets by Vitezslav Novák.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Franz Schmidt's wonderful Piano Concerto for Left Hand has only had a couple of recordings - I'd like to see a big name pianist give it a crack.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Both (I assume there are but two) of Tubin's operas have been recorded, and very fine they are too. Out of print, though, expensive if you can actually find either. I prefer the Parson of Reigi over Barbara myself...

I was aware of a couple of symphonic works by Novak, an Autumn? Symphony, and a big victory symphony? One or both with big big big forces. I am surprised neither has been recorded, the Czechs know their good stuff, maybe they aren't any good, or maybe they are daftly expensive projects, or maybe they just need a champion? Can't answer that one, sorry. His 2nd Quartet is worth hearing, and has been recorded. 

I'd like a recording of Alberic Magnard's opera Berenice. Hopes for ever hearing Yolande are minimal.....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Humphrey Searle. The cpo label have recorded his five symphonies along with two other orchestral works over two discs but there is precious little else out there. Pity - he's an interesting composer if the symphonies are anything to go by.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I would like to hear and own a recording of Rachel Podger performing the Vitali Chaconne, on period instruments, with a good accompaniment. Perhaps it exists, but I haven't found it.


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

There are four symphonies by Grazyna Bacewicz, not counting two early ones, which are lost. Symphony no. 3 has been recorded twice (labels Koch and Polskie Radio), but the CDs are either unavailable or rather old and expensive. Symphony no. 4 on YouTube seems to come from a radio broadcasting.

The only possibility to listen is via YouTube.











I'd like new recordings of *all* her symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

David Phillips said:


> Franz Schmidt's wonderful Piano Concerto for Left Hand has only had a couple of recordings - I'd like to see a big name pianist give it a crack.


Also _Fredigundis_, the second of Schmidt's two operas. It remains, I believe, the only major work by him which is unrepresented on disc. Apparently the portrayal of the eponymous character (a ruthless, possibly psychotic, 6th century Frankish queen named Fredegund) may have been based on the problems Schmidt had with his first wife, who suffered with serious mental health issues.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Marjan Mozetich - Concerto for Viola, Strings and Percussion
It was premiered in 2013 but for some reason has never been recorded. It is on YouTube but I'd love a recording.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Rued Langgaard. Especially the 4th symphony.


----------

